# Spotless Detailing BMW M4 New car detail



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Spotless Detailing BMW M4 New car detail

Gtechniq bronze detail with 5 years warranty.








[/URL]




























[/IMG]

thanks

callum


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Beauty!


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

wow wow and wow!! great job


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

The white/black contrast looks fantastic! 
Well done.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

amazing car.

Had one in at work the other day, serious piece of kit


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice work mate. Car looks great.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning motor !!!


----------



## toysheen (Jan 7, 2015)

Stunnin!


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Eheis5 said:


> The white/black contrast looks fantastic!
> Well done.


Now I don't like it !!!!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous job on a stunning car, I like the natrual snow foam treatment the car has had, 7th image down but only for one season a year.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd be gutted collecting that in the snow.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work! Drove one of these the other day and they are stupidly quick!!!!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous car! Drove one today they are awesome!!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome cars these, i too went out in one last week (as passenger). German engineering at its best.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful motor


----------



## Nickep322 (Oct 8, 2014)

Loverly motor


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

looks great, what's the script with the bikes in the next door unit does he fix them up or scrap them looking like they need rescued.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job on a very nice car.


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

k4ith said:


> looks great, what's the script with the bikes in the next door unit does he fix them up or scrap them looking like they need rescued.


he buys and sorts them, sell them on.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome... My pension matures next year........ :argie::argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, that is stunning that car.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great work on a lovely motor


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

really like the look of the 4 series:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic result a great job all round.

John Tht.


----------



## VW_GTi (Oct 27, 2005)

Detail looks awesome!

Shame the M4 isn't half as much fun as an M3 4.0L V8....that synthesised sound is atrocious!


----------

